# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cambio de hora

## Luján

Para los que aún estéis por aquí, y para los que lean esto antes de las 02:00 del domingo 25/03/2012


*ACORDAROS DE QUE SE CAMBIA LA HORA. A LAS 2 SERÁN LAS 3*

Con lo que tendremos una hora menos de sueño  :Frown: 

Y aprovecho para recordar que es cada último fin de semana de marzo.

Sinceramente, cada vez entiendo menos esto del cambio de hora, no le encuentro sentido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para los que aún estéis por aquí, y para los que lean esto antes de las 02:00 del domingo 25/03/2012
> 
> 
> *ACORDAROS DE QUE SE CAMBIA LA HORA. A LAS 2 SERÁN LAS 3*
> 
> Con lo que tendremos una hora menos de sueño


En mi caso, me iré una hora antes a la cama, porque horas de sueño tendré las mismas, jeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Para cuando quiera acostarme, el reloj ya llevará unas horas con el nuevo horario  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

Yo por muchas explicaciones que dan, tampoco le encuentro sentido.

Pero el caso es que esta vez nos toca dormir una hora menos :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Se supone que es para ahorrar luz.
Yo lo veo como algo abstracto, como medir el tiempo. Porque ponerle números al tiempo solo lo veo como algo rectional y un ritmo y serie para seguir al pie de la letra. Quita los relojes y se acabarán los problemas. Antes no había relojes y la gente se llevaba muy bien. Pero bueno, que me voy del tema. Adelantemos o atrasemos los relojes, vamos a dormir lo mismo.

----------


## aberroncho

A mi la verdad es que este cambio me gusta. A mí me gusta que anochezca tarde y cuando llega finales de agosto y septiembre y los día se hacen mas cortos, como que me deprimo un poco y sobretodo cuando llega el cambio de hora de finales de octubre (que antes era a finales de septiembre). Yo no llevo muy bien que se haga de noche a las seis de la tarde y como dije antes este cambio de hora me encanta. Me imagino que si lo hacen todos los países (excepto China, Japón, India...) es porque se ahorrará energía, pero a mi estado de ánimo si le influye y agradezco este cambio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo no llevo muy bien que se haga de noche a las seis de la tarde


En eso sí que llevas toda la razón. Que en invierno a las 6 de la tarde sea de noche es deprimente. Y en Valencia o Barcelona ya tiene que ser la leche, a las 5 y media casi de noche, madre mía que palo.

----------


## ben-amar

Con lo chulo que es salir del trabajo y constatar que aun es de dia. Te da la sensacion de que no has perdido el dia, que aun puedes disfrutar de el

----------


## ceheginero joven

A mi, una parte del cambio de hora me gusta, ya que tienes mas tiempo para hacer cosas al aire libre, como salir por la tarde con la bici, ahora puedo hacerlo mas tarde sin que se haga de noche y no pueda echar fotos... Lo malo es eso, acostumbrarse estos días, porque te entra el sueño mas tarde, te acuestas mas tarde, y por la mañana mandas al despertador a un sitio que mejor no decir jeje  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: .

Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Yo pienso que lo del cambio de hora no está bien pensado, sobretodo en los países llamémosles "anchos" da lo mismo mover el horario si se está en un solo huso.
Yo creo que deberíamos tener la hora solar, la verdadera hora y levantarnos antes y acostarnos antes, así podríamos disfrutar de las horas solares y no de unas ficticias.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo hoy me he levantado a las 5,20 h y he tenido que adelantar el reloj de las 2 a las 3 h, no he dormido nada y estoy muerto de sueño.
Hoy por lo meno el cambio me va mal.
Un saludo :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

A todo ésto... ¿porqué el foro cuando estás dentro marca la GMT+2 y cuando estás como visitante marca GMT+1? Qué raro...

----------


## REEGE

Con relación a éste hilo:
En mi caso... me acuesto despues de regresar de una despedida casi a las dos... que ya son las 3 (en que mala hora hacen ésto...) y acostumbrado a levantarte casi con el día, vuelves a levantarte para ir a trabajar todo de noche y encima me pierdo el carrerón de Alonso!!
Maldito cambio de hora!!! Que sueño y que putada perderme la carrera...
Lo único bueno, es que estoy trabajando y en el Fresnedas... :Embarrassment:  (Algo es algo) :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> A todo ésto... ¿porqué el foro cuando estás dentro marca la GMT+2 y cuando estás como visitante marca GMT+1? Qué raro...


Revisa tu configuración de hora en la cunfiguración de tu cuenta de foro.

Cuando entras como invitado, me imagino que simplemente aparece la configuración por defecto, que será UTC+1 (GMT ya no se usa, aunque sean la misma).




> A mi la verdad es que este cambio me gusta. A mí me gusta que anochezca tarde y cuando llega finales de agosto y septiembre y los día se hacen mas cortos, como que me deprimo un poco y sobretodo cuando llega el cambio de hora de finales de octubre (que antes era a finales de septiembre). Yo no llevo muy bien que se haga de noche a las seis de la tarde y como dije antes este cambio de hora me encanta. Me imagino que si lo hacen todos los países (excepto China, Japón, India...) es porque se ahorrará energía, pero a mi estado de ánimo si le influye y agradezco este cambio.


El cambio de hora tenía sentido cuando se instauró, tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, pero ahora, que en todas las oficinas van con luz artifical sea la hora que sea, no tiene sentido ninguno. De hecho, hay estudios (los leí alguna vez, pero ahora no los localizo) que demuestran que el trastorno producido es mayor al ahorro conseguido. Por ejemplo, hoy un par de colegios electorales andaluces han abierto más tarde porque las mesas no se completaron, porque a los que les tocaba no cambiaron la hora de sus despertadores.

----------


## aberroncho

A mí particularmente este cambio de hora no me supone un trastorno, al contrario lo agradezco. A mi el que no me gusta es el cambio de finales de Octubre. No entro en si los cambios son rentables energéticamente , es más me la trae al pairo los motivos por lo que lo hacen, lo que si me gusta es tener la tarde con luz solar para hacer cantidad de actividades que si es de noche no las puedo hacer.

----------


## tescelma

La hora oficial de España lleva, de forma incomprensible, 72 años adelantada. Por su posición geográfica, nuestro país debería regirse por el huso horario del meridiano de Greenwich, 60 minutos menos que el actual. Una decisión de Franco, en 1940. En invierno, España ya va una hora por delante de su tiempo solar; y en verano, al adelantarse, dos.

La medida tiene sus partidarios y sus detractores en toda Europa, pero el caso de España es diferente, ya que nuestro país parte de un error de base: el tiempo oficial de invierno (antes del cambio que haremos esta misma semana) lleva 72 años adelantado de forma incomprensible, ya que no es el que le corresponde a su huso horario, que cada país ajusta a su longitud geográfica para optimizar las horas de luz solar. A causa de ello, en los meses invernales, España ya va una hora por delante de su tiempo solar, y en los estivales, al adelantarse otros 60 minutos más, el desfase aumenta a dos horas.

Esta situación es una herencia de la simpatía de Franco hacia Hitler, que el 16 de marzo de 1940 se concretó en que el régimen ordenara adelantar una hora el horario oficial en España, que hasta entonces iba ajustado al del meridiano de Greenwich, precisamente el que le corresponde a nuestro país por su longitud geográfica. Pero aquel día, España puso en su reloj la hora de la Alemania de Hitler, situada más al este y con un huso horario distinto. Por supuesto, la medida se mantuvo los 40 años de la dictadura, pero lo realmente sorprendente es que, después, ninguno de los sucesivos gobiernos democráticos ha corregido este error histórico.

Para entender esto lo mejor es mirar un mapa de Europa y comparar nuestra hora con la de los demás países. Nuestro caso es parecido, por longitud geográfica, al de Gran Bretaña, donde la hora oficial es la del meridiano de Greenwich, o sea, 60 minutos menos que la de España. Tanto allí como aquí, el meridiano de Greenwich cruza los dos territorios por su flanco este, lo que nos habla de un huso horario muy similar. Sin embargo, en Gran Bretaña el reloj está ajustado al ciclo del Sol, pero en España va una hora adelantado, de forma que cuando allí son las 10.00 horas aquí son las 11.00.



La hora oficial de España es hoy la misma que la de Francia, Bélgica, Holanda, Alemania, Dinamarca, Noruega, Suecia, Austria y Suiza, lo cual es un contrasentido, ya que todos estos países pertenecen a otro huso horario. Lo lógico sería compartir hora con Portugal, Gran Bretaña e Irlanda, por aquello de ahorrar energía.

_(Extracto de artículo de Vicente Aupí en "El Faro de Vigo)._

----------


## Luján

Un artículo un poco tendencioso.

Si bien se adelantó la hora al poco de comenzar Franco su gobierno, no fue precisamente por ajustarse a la hora de Hitler, enfrascado ya en una guerra que Franco no quiería ni ver. El motivo fue ajustar su horario al resto de Europa. Y el hecho de manterer ese horario durante la democracia, también se debe a igualar el horario de trabajo con el resto de Europa. Así, las bolsas abrirían a la misma hora, las oficinas no tendrían que esperar una hora para llamar al extranejro, etc.


Es más, si nos fijamos en el mapa que acompara al artículo, incluso Francia debería tener una hora menos.


Ah, y si no me equivoco, hay al menos un error en dicho mapa, pues Marruecos tiene la hora UTC, la misma que Canarias.

----------


## tescelma

El mapa que aparece no estaba en el artículo, lo he incluído yo de algún sitio de internet sin fijarme en su fiabilidad. Y como bien dices, tiene errores, como el de Marruecos que comentas.
Del resto del tema, no opino, pues no tengo ni idea de esta historia, simplemente lo vi y me pareció curioso.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso también me lo he preguntado yo alguna vez. Porque, el meridiano de Greenwich, pasa justo por la ciudad de Castellón.
Y una preguntilla, ¿Portugal tiene nuestra hora, o la de Canarias?

----------


## tescelma

Portugal se rige por la hora solar, que en su caso le corresponde con la hora UTC+/-00,00; es decir la misma que deberíamos tener en el resto de la Península.

----------


## Luján

> Eso también me lo he preguntado yo alguna vez. Porque, el meridiano de Greenwich, pasa justo por la ciudad de Castellón.
> Y una preguntilla, ¿Portugal tiene nuestra hora, o la de Canarias?





> Portugal se rige por la hora solar, que en su caso le corresponde con la hora UTC+/-00,00; es decir la misma que deberíamos tener en el resto de la Península.


Y que coincide con Canarias.

Así pues, se da la curiosa situación de que si vas de Finisterre (lo más al oeste de toda la Península) a la parte portuguesa del Salto de Castro (la zona portuguesa más al este) tendrás que atrasar el reloj una hora, cuando se adelanta cuanto más al este.

----------


## perdiguera

Aquí una serie de datos sobre las horas y otros asuntos temporales.


1. Hora legal - Es la hora que marcan nuestros relojes. 

2. Hora UTC - Es la Hora Universal Coordinada, anteriormente conocida como Hora Media de Greenwich (GMT). 

3. Hora civil - Es la hora media referida al meridiano del lugar. Se utiliza frecuentemente en los anuarios astronómicos para especificar efemérides. 

4. Hora solar - Es la hora que marcaría un reloj de sol al que no se ha aplicado ninguna corrección. 

5. Hora sidérea - Es el tiempo transcurrido desde la última vez en que un punto del cielo llamado Primer Punto de Aries pasó por encima de nuestro meridiano. Al tomar como referencia las estrellas, los días y horas sidéreos son un poco más cortos que los días y horas solares. 

6. Hora itálica - Es el tiempo transcurrido desde el último atardecer. Si se resta de 24 nos dá el tiempo que falta para que se ponga el Sol. 

7. Hora babilónica - Es el tiempo transcurrido desde el último amanecer. 

8. Hora temporaria - También llamada hora histórica, resulta de dividir el tiempo de iluminación en doce horas iguales y el tiempo de oscuridad en otras doce horas iguales entre sí. La duración de una hora temporaria varía dependiendo del día del año y también según sea nocturna o diurna. 

9. Hora canónica - Es la hora que marcaría un reloj de sol orientado hacia el meridiano con su gnomon perpendicular y con las líneas horarias equiespaciadas. El nombre proviene de que se utilizaba antiguamente este sistema en los monasterios para determinar las horas de los oficios monacales (que en sentido estricto deberían ser temporarias). 

10. Longitud geográfica - Es la longitud (negativa al Oeste) del lugar de la Tierra donde el Sol se encuentra exactamente en el cénit. 

11. Longitud eclíptica - Es la distancia angular, tomando el Sol como centro, que hay entre el punto en que se encuentra actualmente la Tierra sobre su órbita y el punto en que se encontraba al entrar la primavera boreal (Punto Vernal). 

12. Ascensión recta - Es la proyección sobre el plano ecuatorial de la longitud eclíptica. Por motivos prácticos se mide en horas, pues también indica el tiempo sidéreo que lleva el Sol de retraso respecto al Primer Punto de Aries. 

13. Declinación - Es la latitud (positiva al Norte) del lugar de la Tierra donde el Sol se encuentra exactamente en el cenit. 

14. Ecuación del tiempo - Es la diferencia entre la hora marcada por un reloj mecánico y la de un reloj de sol corregido en longitud o, lo que es lo mismo, el tiempo que hay que añadir a un reloj de sol para que muestre la hora civil. Debido a la inclinación del eje de la Tierra y al movimiento no uniforme en su órbita alrededor del Sol, esta cantidad es no nula y variable según la época del año. Se mide como el retraso del sol sobre las 12:00:00 horas a su paso por el meridiano de referencia. Se observa que esta convención es opuesta a la de los astrónomos, que miden la EdT como un adelanto en vez de como un atraso. 

15. Elevación - Es la altura que tiene el Sol sobre el horizonte, medida en grados. 

16. Acimut - Es la dirección horizontal sobre la que se encuentra el Sol. Se mide en grados desde el Sur hacia el Oeste en el Hemisferio Norte y desde el Norte hacia el Este en el Hemisferio Sur. 

17. Periodo de insolación - Es el tiempo que transcurre desde que amanece hasta que anochece en el día actual. 

18. Máxima elevación - Es la mayor altura que alcanza hoy el Sol, medida en grados. 

19. Alba - Instante en que el centro del Sol asciende sobre el horizonte. 

20. Mediodía - Instante en que el centro del Sol pasa por encima de nuestro meridiano. Coincide casi exactamente con el momento en que alcanza su máxima elevación. 

21. Ocaso - Es el instante en que el centro del Sol se oculta bajo el horizonte. 

22. Azimut al ocaso - Es la dirección horizontal del punto en que se pone hoy el Sol. 

23. Fecha gregoriana - Es la fecha actual expresada según la ISO. 

24. Día juliano - Es la cantidad de días transcurridos desde el mediodía UTC del día uno de enero del año 4173 AC. Se utiliza mucho al realizar cálculos astronómicos. 

Tomadas de  http://www.suelosolar.es/utiles/horasolar.asp

----------


## tescelma

Como el tema del huso horario de la España peninsular me resultó curioso, cuando no chocante, me he puesto a buscar por la red sobre el tema.

En 1884, veintisiete países firmaron en Washington (EEUU) un acuerdo internacional en la Conferencia del Meridiano, en que se dividió el mundo en veinticuatro husos adoptando como referente el meridiano de Greenwich. El tiempo medio de Greenwich o GMT (Greenwich Mean Time) es el tiempo solar medio en el Observatorio Real de Greenwich, cerca de Londres (Inglaterra), que por convención es a cero grados de longitud. El meridiano de Greenwich, hay que recordarlo, pasa muy cerca de Fraga y por Valencia. En Europa, se sigue en Gran Bretaña y Portugal, y por lógica debería aplicarse al resto de la Península Ibérica y Francia.



¿Como es posible que tengamos la misma hora, no ya que en Alemania, sino que tenemos la misma hora que en Noruega, Polonia o Suecia?, países mucho más al este, y de los que distamos unos 30º de longitud (2 horas solares). Esto quiere decir que cuando se levantan a las 7:00 de la maña en Suecia para ir trabajar, aquí también nos levantamos, pero con la particularidad de que aquí son las 4:00 de la mañana hora solar (en verano). Hay tener en cuenta que la distancia horaria en España desde el extremo oriental al extremo occidental es de casi una hora.



En el número 68 del Boletín Oficial del gobierno franquista se publicó una orden del 7 de marzo de 1940. Esta Orden hizo que la España franquista pasara a homologarse voluntariamente a la hora central europea o CET (el huso horario que va una hora adelantada respecto del tiempo universal coordinado o UTC). Al final, todas las referencias que he encontrado en la red indican que estamos en el CET en vez de en la hora de Europa occidental por motivos de afinidad ideológica con el régimen nazi. De ahí que también se denomine El Reich horario, por ser la que la Alemania nazi impuso a todos los territorios ocupados con horario diferente: Bélgica, Francia, Luxemburgo, los Países Bajos y Polonia.



El mantenimiento del CET en España hasta la actualidad, setenta y un año después, es lo que causa más extrañeza. De entrada, porque España no estaba obligada a adoptar el CET y lo hizo por motivos de afinidad ideológica con el régimen nazi. Asimismo, porque la orden de 1940 era explícitamente temporal y dejaba la puerta abierta a volver a el horario normal. Y, sobre todo, porque la adopción de la también llamada hora de Berlín era totalmente irregular aplicando criterios geográficos.

Al respecto existe una Comisión para la Racionalización de los Horarios en España, que hace campaña para cambiar el horario. Según esta entidad, formada por numerosas entidades e instituciones públicas y privadas, adoptando la hora portuguesa el resto de la Península se continuaría rigiéndose por el Sol, pero se comería a la una y no a partir de las dos, se cenaría a las ocho y no a partir de las nueve, y se saldría de trabajar, en general, alrededor de las cinco, lo que conciliar mejor el trabajo y el ocio. Algunos incluso van más allá al afirmar que la baja productividad de España se debe a este desajuste horario.

----------


## Luján

Retomo este hilo, seis meses después porque esta noche toca el otro cambio de hora, el que suele gustar más pues nos da una hora más de sueño (o de juerga).

Personalmente me gusta menos, pues desde hoy anochecerá más temprano, a eso de las 18:30 ya será de noche, y no se podrá aprovechar la tarde para pasear.

Yo, que vengo de una zona en la que la diferencia de horas de Sol entre verano e invierno es mucho menor y en la que siempre anochece tarde, es algo que, en cierta manera, me deprime.

Aparte, de que actualmente el cambio de hora ya no tiene sentido, pues la gran mayoría de los trabajos (los que quedan) se desarrollan en ratoneras a las que la luz natural jamás llega.

Pues eso, que a las 3 serán las 2.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo, que vengo de una zona en la que la diferencia de horas de Sol entre verano e invierno es mucho menor y en la que siempre anochece tarde, es algo que, en cierta manera, me deprime.


Es que la diferencia entre tu tierra natal y adoptiva es total. El día allí no tiene nada que ver con el que tienes ahora.

----------


## REEGE

Yo con el niño ya no entiendo de cambio de hora ni nada...
Desde el día 11 no sé lo que es dormir 3 horas seguidas y eso que es más bueno que el pan... pero la comida es la comida, luego volver a pillar el sueño lo llevo muy mal.
 :Embarrassment:

----------

